# SRAM Red Crank with DA or Ultegra derailleurs??



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Is there any problems running a SRAM Red crank with either DA 7900 or Ultegra 6700 derailleur. I only ask because I like shimano hoods but I like the SRAM crank. Any problems with running a Ultegra cassette with this type of setup or do I need a SRAM cassette? Thanks.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I would say its totally fine. I've seen it done before


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

My current configuration have Ultegra 6700 shifters, front and rear derrailleurs with Sram Force crankset. I swap the 53 chainring from Force to Sram Red. Everything is just fine.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The cassette (and deraileur) does not know or care what brand of cranks are on the bike.

So far on my Cervelo I have used FSA, Lightning and Sram cranks, and Dura-ace, Ultegra and Sram cassettes. They all work.

What you can't mix across brands is shifters and rear derailleurs.


----------



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ditto.


----------



## Boralb (Feb 10, 2011)

My current setup is, red shifters, red front-rear derailleur with DA7900 chain, cassette and crank. System works perfect, as the cog spacing is same on sram&shimano.

Just notice that, 7900 front derailleur only works with 7900 shifters.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You will need to use an Ultegra 6700 front derailleur or a last gen. DA 7800 front derailleur. The new DA 7900 front derailleur will only work properly with DA 7900 shifters.

Personally I'd just use a SRAM Force FD.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, I used to run Shimano cranks with an otherwise Campy drivetrain.


----------

